# Too Many YouTube Video Threads



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't mean to ruffle feathers, but I think it's hurting the forum. Should they be consolidated somehow? If I'm wrong, please tell me so...I had to get this off my chest lol


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Bonetan said:


> I don't mean to ruffle feathers, but I think it's hurting the forum. Should they be consolidated somehow? If I'm wrong, please tell me so...I had to get this off my chest lol


well i like to listen to the music and watch the video's. and i hope at least some watch and listen to what i post. and the video's are somewhat consolidated as there in their own thread. i post several in the thread "song of the day" because i like to listen and i can not choose just one. ok i am weird,, chef


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I feel like the forum used to be full of interesting discussion, but now the majority of the threads at the top are YouTube videos and the conversation has faded. I'm not positive it's a direct correlation, but I suspect that there is. I thought I'd bring this up and see if anyone else felt the same before I give up on TC. Carry on!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe u just have a slow connection brah!


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

I think it's great that people want to share good bits and videos they find but couldn't the youtube threads just be grouped together so that we'd have fewer but all the content can then remain the same?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

annaw said:


> I think it's great that people want to share good bits and videos they find but couldn't the youtube threads just be grouped together so that we'd have fewer but all the content can then remain the same?


That's what I would like as well. I love watching opera videos on YouTube, but the first page here has at least 8 threads for them. For instance there is a favorite aria thread, a favorite female aria thread, and a favorite male aria thread. Is this really necessary?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Flamme said:


> Maybe u just have a slow connection brah!


I have no idea what this means...


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I greatly agree with Bonetan (since I have been feeling the same for a while). I think threads that are not discussion-based, but rather daily-posting can have their own space like a subforum.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I agree with this. Perhaps having one or two of these continuous YouTube threads would be ok. One for excerpts and one for complete operas, but I never listen to the videos and just go through clicking on each thread so I know what I have seen and what I haven't. I am finding it incredibly tedious having to click on them each day to mark them as 'read'.

It would be great if the number of those types of threads could be reduced.

N.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

the drift in direction of 'thats what i like' or 'see what i got' has already begun to plague hi-fi forums with pointless topics comprising youtube vids and now this trend has arrived here on these forums.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

All one has to do is not click on those threads - problem solved.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> All one has to do is not click on those threads - problem solved.


It seems that you don't understand what the problem is...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bonetan said:


> It seems that you don't understand what the problem is...


Then please clue me in to the problem.


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

The discussion threads get buried under and obscured by the YT threads.

I think it would make a great sub-forum, _Opera on YouTube_. Not just for the daily threads, but for posting interesting finds - and there are plenty.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I don’t really frequent the Opera subforum since I’m still an opera newbie, but I totally agree with this. Does anyone routinely watch all these daily videos being posted?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Then please clue me in to the problem.


Just read through the thread lol


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Helgi said:


> The discussion threads get buried under and obscured by the YT threads.
> 
> I think it would make a great sub-forum, _Opera on YouTube_. Not just for the daily threads, but for posting interesting finds - and there are plenty.


I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I will post a video sometimes that fits a discussion I start. Also I often post a video in a discussion to illustrate a point. I hope that is ok. In my experience of these "best aria" etc threads it is often one person who dominates the postings.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I will post a video sometimes that fits a discussion I start. Also I often post a video in a discussion to illustrate a point. I hope that is ok.


I think that's exactly as it should be!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I don't really frequent the Opera subforum since I'm still an opera newbie, but I totally agree with this. Does anyone routinely watch all these daily videos being posted?


Concerning the opera threads, I don't watch any of them.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Helgi said:


> The discussion threads get buried under and obscured by the YT threads.
> 
> I think it would make a great sub-forum, _Opera on YouTube_. Not just for the daily threads, but for posting interesting finds - and there are plenty.


This sounds like a very good idea! Why not take this to the mods? I agree that the discussion gets just buried but separating the youtube threads from the discussion threads would make it much more effective for both sides.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> Laugh all you want. I did read through the thread and feel you're talking like a victim when you have all the power to control the situation. Take charge and attack the problem. You need to initiate many opera discussion threads, go to TC at least 6 to ten times a day, and not allow the primary member who is inundating the opera forum with embedded videos from derailing your discussion threads. We all know who that member is; don't let him/her to destroy your TC experience. Be the winner!! I know from experience that it can be done.


Perhaps some of us don't have that amount of time? Which is sort of the reason why some of us don't want to have to administer our way round the ever growing number of YouTube threads.

N.


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

Let's see what the mods say: Request: New sub-forum in the Opera section


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

the _'Opera on DVD, Blu-ray and CD'_ subforum will do for youtube threads.


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

^ Not with the current number of daily-updated YT threads. We'd have the same problem over there.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Helgi said:


> Let's see what the mods say: Request: New sub-forum in the Opera section


When members suggest a new sub-forum, moderators ultimately must decide whether to follow through, but we like to see input from a reasonable number of members. So perhaps people who have posted here or read through this thread could give us some feedback in that thread.

Threads that have nothing but youtube videos would clearly go into the new subforum, but there are threads that have a mix of comments and videos (e.g. Best Queen of the Night?). Where would those threads go? It's not clear to me how to decide. Anyway, feedback would be useful.

And please post comments in the request thread to give feedback.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I'm not bothered in the least. 

To a large degree I simply click on the threads I like, and don't bother with the ones that don't interest me as much. If there are videos, I'll see what they are, and if I don't give a rat's a$$ about them, I just hit the "page down" button yet again.

If I had one gripe (Yes, I'm aware there's a "gripe of the day" thread), it's the CURRENT LISTENING thread. One day goes by and there's another five pages of photos of album covers, 15 posts per page.

Yeah, I'll scroll past 'em, and occasionally one will pique my interest, and I linger. I prefer some commentary with the photo of the album/CD. Gimme something . . . good, bad, loud, raucous, muted, date, some fascinating tidbit about the artist or recording, how you picked it up at Artie Shaw's estate sale (all I could afford was one of his t-shirts).

No, it's fine the way it is. Pick and choose, like on Facebook. Stop, or keep scrolling down page by page. 

Putting video threads subverts the whole concept of organizing threads by subject matter. This would be like reorganizing your kitchen so that all the pointy objects (just the steak knives and forks and toothpicks and corkscrews) are all in a specific drawer, while the spoons are still in a different drawer with the butter knives.

And yes . . . it would also create conundrums for threads that have text comments AND video comments. 

Where, oh where will I put the sporks?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

There are 10 consecutive YouTube video threads on the first page at the moment. i understand that some aren't as bothered by this as I am, but would anyone disagree when I say that moving these threads elsewhere would be a benefit to the quality of TC?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> There are 10 consecutive YouTube video threads on the first page at the moment. i understand that some aren't as bothered by this as I am, but would anyone disagree when I say that moving these threads elsewhere would be a benefit to the quality of TC?


I'm fully in agreement with you!

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I never noticed a plethora of You Tube threads. Maybe because I come in most of the time with a click on "New Posts" and look for the green balls where I have posted before and any threads that don't have many posts, which suggests a new thread of some sort.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> I never notices a plethora of You Tube threads. Maybe because I come in most of the time with a click on "New Posts" and look for the green balls where I have posted before and any threads that don't have many posts, which suggests a new thread of some sort.


Yep.

Same here.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

pianozach said:


> Yep.
> 
> Same here.


I hope no one gets a feeling as if someone was against the existence of youtube threads (at least no one seems to be). It's rather that both the discussion and the YT threads would maybe serve their purpose more effectively if they were separated. I think Helgi's idea is great because there are times when at least I want to either share my excitement about a particular video or ask what others think of it.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Is the YouTube sub-forum getting any traction? I had an idea for a thread, but then realized I need to let the YouTube binge run its course or see my thread get buried...


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

bump...........


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Bonetan said:


> bump...........


Maybe it's best to write to one of the mods .


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I think things are absolutely fine as they are.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

annaw said:


> Maybe it's best to write to one of the mods .


I already did. Haven't heard back. I'm going to give up now.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

In general, the moderators like to see how members respond to a suggestion. In many cases someone will suggest a change, but few people post their views of the suggested change. Few posted comments probably, but not always, indicates relatively little interest in the change. There have been cases where a change was suggested without much interest only to have the change suggested later with enough interest to cause us to make the suggested change.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation, at least this wasn't just left hanging. I guess I will just continue my clicking through the tedious extraneous threads each day when I log on. Perhaps there will be more interest in a few months time.

N.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> When members suggest a new sub-forum, moderators ultimately must decide whether to follow through, but we like to see input from a reasonable number of members. So perhaps people who have posted here or read through this thread could give us some feedback in that thread.
> 
> Threads that have nothing but youtube videos would clearly go into the new subforum, but there are threads that have a mix of comments and videos (e.g. Best Queen of the Night?). Where would those threads go? It's not clear to me how to decide. Anyway, feedback would be useful.
> 
> And please post comments in the request thread to give feedback.


This. I'm not gonna survey, but I really doubt there are many threads that are not a mix of YT and discussion. For example, I loved the "Romantic Tone Poems" thread or whatever it was, and there were many YT examples of wonderful tone poems I was not familiar with. Was there a lot of discussion? I don't recall, but certainly some. So take a discussion thread, would you ban those who put up a YT video to make their point?

Please don't get me wrong, Bonetan, I do enjoy much of what you post, and we have I think similar taste in baritones! Be well.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Barelytenor said:


> This. I'm not gonna survey, but I really doubt there are many threads that are not a mix of YT and discussion. For example, I loved the "Romantic Tone Poems" thread or whatever it was, and there were many YT examples of wonderful tone poems I was not familiar with. Was there a lot of discussion? I don't recall, but certainly some. So take a discussion thread, would you ban those who put up a YT video to make their point?
> 
> Please don't get me wrong, Bonetan, I do enjoy much of what you post, and we have I think similar taste in baritones! Be well.
> 
> ...


No, absolutely not. The idea was to put the threads where two or three people post a YouTube video each day in them. The things like 'One Opera Overture a day keeps the doctor away' etc. These are threads which seem to just be posts of YouTube videos without any or much discussion. Threads such as 'Best Queen of the Night' which was more a discussion thread with YouTube videos wouldn't have been included. It's the threads that have a daily post in and continue on like a soap opera with one post (episode) per day. Threads that have a more regular pattern (a number of posts by the members in a few days after which the thread disappears unless it is resurrected) wouldn't have been included in this proposal.

N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry for making a fuss yall. Thanks to those of you who made TC such a special place for me before this began


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Bonetan said:


> Sorry for making a fuss yall. Thanks to those of you who made TC such a special place for me before this began


^ It's a pity, if you leave but I understand!

It is a shame if the subforum structure doesn't support discussion but I suppose such things are difficult to evaluate. I think we haven't had any huge discussion threads some time now (or maybe I just don't recall any at the moment) but it's difficult to say whether that's a result of subforum structure or something else. I'd be up for some good discussion with or without the yt threads  !


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It's a shame that those posting regularly in the YouTube threads didn't comment as this might have got more traction had they been happy with this suggestion (or been able to come up with an alternative solution for the problem).

In any case I think it worth trying again in 3 months time, perhaps we just need to campaign for it and get some support behind it.

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I agree that there should be an opera on YouTube sub-forum. I also posted this in the thread in the feedback section.



> I think it would make things much more organized.
> 
> From what I see, it probably would aid the discussion. I haven't gone to the opera section page much recently. Most of the time I browse the opera threads I'm already subscribed to because when I go to the opera section, it is full of the video threads. Sometimes I might not always notice new threads because I don't regularly check the main opera page. The video threads do seem to crowd out other things.
> 
> ...



.
.
.
I hope Bonetan is just taking a break.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

adriesba said:


> I agree that there should be an opera on YouTube sub-forum. I also posted this in the thread in the feedback section.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


^ It's great that you were taking only a break!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

annaw said:


> ^ It's great that you were taking only a break!


Of course. There's too much fun here to leave completely. :lol:


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

When I post a YouTube video is to illustrate a point I'm making in a discussion. Am I missing the point? 
Or are you saying there should be *one* thread dedicated to YouTube videos? I see the threads for favorite arias for soprano, one for tenors, one for duets, etc., all of which are growing precipitously, as we are posting more than one "favorite." We all want to share our toys!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

MAS said:


> When I post a YouTube video is to illustrate a point I'm making in a discussion. Am I missing the point?


The objection is to threads that are nothing more than a showcase of embedded videos; the proposal is to place them all in a separate sub-forum. Threads that are a mix of videos and discussion would remain as is.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> The objection is to threads that are nothing more than a showcase of embedded videos; the proposal is to place them all in a separate sub-forum. Threads that are a mix of videos and discussion would remain as is.


I'll second that, if that is needed.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Nothing ever came of this eh? I had such hope lol. I feel like Idiat and Rogerx should just send videos to each other...


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Bonetan said:


> Nothing ever came of this eh? I had such hope lol. I feel like Idiat and Rogerx should just send videos to each other...


Either way, glad to see you back.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Someone said it was worth leaving it and raising it again.

For clarity's sake and for those who missed this first time round, here is the proposal:

There are a number of threads in which a very small number of forum participants post YouTube videos once or twice a day with little comment and no discussion. (The threads are listed below.)

Myself and some others here have no interest in these threads and they are clogging up the main forum and the discussion threads. Therefore we suggest that the daily YouTube threads (only those listed below) be moved into a specific sub forum, so that those who enjoy posting them/watching the videos can still do so, whilst the rest of us can get straight to the discussion threads without having to pick through the YouTube jukebox.

This isn't a suggestion to stop people posting YouTube videos (either to illustrate a point or as a starting point for a discussion) that would continue as per usual in the main forum. It's only the threads that have nothing in other than a daily YouTube video posting.

Could we have a sub forum for the following threads?

Opera Youtube Thread - Opera Youtube thread
5 Minutes to Make You Love Opera - 5 Minutes to Make You Love Opera
Most beautiful operatic duet - Most beautiful operatic duet
Most beautiful soprano aria - Most beautiful soprano aria?
Favourite Arias - Favorite Arias
Most Beautiful aria for male voice - Most Beautiful aria for male voice.
Mezzo arias; the best of both worlds - Mezzo arias; the best of both worlds
Favourite Opera Choruses - Favorite Opera Choruses
One Opera Overture a day keeps the doctor away - One Opera Overture a day keeps the doctor away .

I hadn't realised there were quite so many until I listed them!

It would really help if we could find out how everybody who posts here feels about this, including the two or three who are the sole people to post in these threads.

N.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

As I stated in the other thread, I think this deluge of videos without discussion is not suitable for a discussion forum - that's what blogs are for. Of course, blog posts do not add to post count, so that's probably a major obstacle for the posters involved. :devil:

ETA: I bumped the relevant thread:
https://www.talkclassical.com/66700-request-new-sub-forum.html#post1903609


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> As I stated in the other thread, I think this deluge of videos without discussion is not suitable for a discussion forum - that's what blogs are for. Of course, blog posts do not add to post count, so that's probably a major obstacle for the posters involved. :devil:
> 
> ETA: I bumped the relevant thread:
> https://www.talkclassical.com/66700-request-new-sub-forum.html#post1903609


That's an interesting point about blogs, however, that would be a much more drastic change compared with putting those threads into a sub forum. It would be nice if the very few members who post in those threads were to say whether it would be something they would be happy with or prefer etc. rather than just staying silent. What would the mods need to make the change? Perhaps we could do a poll to see who supports this change and who would be against it (if anyone)?

N.


----------



## DeGustibus (Aug 7, 2020)

As a moderately long time reader but very recent subscribed member, I would strongly support this change. I echo the Conte's post #53, for the most part. I value the youtube threads, but for a specific purpose. They badly clutter the main forum, IMO.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I am here to support this proposal again. To be honest, I find the deluge of these daily Youtube updates quite distracting.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I noted my seconding of the proposal (#50), yet inadvertently posting a few today on Most Beautiful Tenor Aria! Sheesh!


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

The Conte said:


> That's an interesting point about blogs, however, that would be a much more drastic change compared with putting those threads into a sub forum. It would be nice if the very few members who post in those threads were to say whether it would be something they would be happy with or prefer etc. rather than just staying silent.





Rogerx said:


> For one minute I thought you had joined us, alas moaning, what's next? No more Wager/ Poles /Games and Certain singer.


He doesn't like the idea. I would love to know Rogerx's purpose for posting in that fashion. If he would at least consolidate the YouTube threads to one, as a favor to the other TC members, it would be huge. I hope he'll eventually join this discussion. If you read this Rogerx, we're ABSOLUTELY NOT saying no more video threads.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> He doesn't like the idea. I would love to know Rogerx's purpose for posting in that fashion. If he would at least consolidate the YouTube threads to one, as a favor to the other TC members, it would be huge. I hope he'll eventually join this discussion. If you read this Rogerx, we're ABSOLUTELY NOT saying no more video threads.


I don't totally understand Rogerx's response and I think we have been very constructive in our approach to this. What should the next steps be? Should someone send a message to a moderator explaining the request to create a new sub-forum?

N.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Conte said:


> I don't totally understand Rogerx's response and I think we have been very constructive in our approach to this. What should the next steps be? Should someone send a message to a moderator explaining the request to create a new sub-forum?
> 
> N.


They're on it. See the link in post 54.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

But we can find also content and discussion in the youtube thread itself.

For instance:

https://www.talkclassical.com/12247-opera-youtube-thread-7.html?highlight=#post192809

But there are quite a few more.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

schigolch said:


> But we can find also content and discussion in the youtube thread itself.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...


That's a good point, however don't you have to go back a bit in the threads to find any discussion? They are now being used solely to post a daily selection of two or three forum members' favourite YouTube vids. There are a number of those threads that started off as normal threads, but now have this other purpose. Whilst the majority of those who participate here aren't interested in this, nobody is saying that these type of threads shouldn't be allowed. Why not have a specialised sub forum for that activity?

N.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> He doesn't like the idea. I would love to know Rogerx's purpose for posting in that fashion. If he would at least consolidate the YouTube threads to one, as a favor to the other TC members, it would be huge. I hope he'll eventually join this discussion. If you read this Rogerx, we're ABSOLUTELY NOT saying no more video threads.


What a funny response you got from that member. The Wagner, Callas, historical performances, and even What opera CDs are you listening to, are true threads for discussion. They can be long (they should), but never spammy to the level of these daily-posting YouTube threads.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The Conte said:


> I don't totally understand Rogerx's response and I think we have been very constructive in our approach to this. What should the next steps be? Should someone send a message to a moderator explaining the request to create a new sub-forum?
> 
> N.


I've formerly asked that the other moderators consider one of 4 possibilities:

1) Leave things as they are
2) Create a new sub-forum for youtube opera threads
3) Require that such posts go into blogs
4) Simply tell members to refrain from continued posting of youtube videos (or some variant of that)

We will discuss the issue and decide how to proceed. There is no need to PM any of us. I will simply say that sometimes our discussions can take awhile because we wish to include all moderators and some may not be available for several days. Making decisions from widely differing time zones also adds delays.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What has happened to this forum?
Who is this RogerX who singlehandedly takes over every day?
Good luck to you all but this is not for me anymore.
I wish you all well.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> Sorry for making a fuss yall. Thanks to those of you who made TC such a special place for me before this began


Move on over. I'm right behind you.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

nina foresti said:


> Who is this RogerX who singlehandedly takes over every day?


The poster with the second highest post count. First is Pugg who posted about 1000 posts per month for many years and then stopped some years ago. Second is RogerX, who started posting when Pugg stopped and has since then posted about 1000 posts per month as well in similar subjects. Pure coincidence of course. :tiphat:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> What has happened to this forum?
> Who is this RogerX who singlehandedly takes over every day?
> Good luck to you all but this is not for me anymore.
> I wish you all well.


I hope that the moderators will find a way to resolve this so that everyone can enjoy the forum. Please check back so that you can join us again if they do!

N.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> The poster with the second highest post count. First is Pugg who posted about 1000 posts per month for many years and then stopped some years ago. Second is RogerX, who started posting when Pugg stopped and has since then posted about 1000 posts per month as well in similar subjects. Pure coincidence of course. :tiphat:


I heard that they both like Fleming and Sutherland. Yes, what a coincidence.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

nina foresti said:


> What has happened to this forum?
> Who is this RogerX who singlehandedly takes over every day?
> Good luck to you all but this is not for me anymore.
> I wish you all well.


A number of other members felt the same way and quit the forum last year. They are participating in a fledgling classical music forum of whose name I can't recall.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> The moderators have decided to create a new sub-forum. Once that has been created, we will move the purely video opera threads to that sub-forum.


 .


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Wonderful news!

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

(thunk!) Wow, that was quick! (The squeaky wheel.....)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

silentio said:


> I heard that they both like Fleming and Sutherland. Yes, what a coincidence.


Is that what happened to *pugg*?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

A new sub-forum has been created (Opera Videos) and the nine threads listed in this post have ben moved to that sub-forum. If anyone wishes to create new thread that is similar to those 9 threads (i.e. consists of simply videos with essentially no discussion), please start it in the Opera Videos sub-forum.

If there are additional threads that members feel should be moved, please PM me, and we can decide on whether to move it.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Well i hope all yinz guys are happy! a new sub forum for the opera videos. you just had to complain. just could not leave alone, what did it matter to yinz! what Rogerx posts videos? does it matter. Why, you could not find video to match? is one jealous you can't match?? good thing you didn't go to "songs of the day" you be bitchen at me for loaded more then one tune!!!
so i hope all yinz are happy. now we will just post in the sub forum and tell me posters will not view the posts and OBTW it a L not a I in ldiat. after louis diat famous french chef from france and new york


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

OBTW YINZ pittsburghese for "you guys" or "you all" and i will not call yinz jagoffs<---pittsburgh slang


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

ldiat said:


> Well i hope all yinz guys are happy! a new sub forum for the opera videos. you just had to complain. just could not leave alone, what did it matter to yinz! what Rogerx posts videos? does it matter. Why, you could not find video to match? is one jealous you can't match?? good thing you didn't go to "songs of the day" you be bitchen at me for loaded more then one tune!!!
> so i hope all yinz are happy. now we will just post in the sub forum and tell me posters will not view the posts and OBTW it a L not a I in ldiat. after louis diat famous french chef from france and new york


Your threads were ruining the TC experience for many of us, so yes I'm very happy. You and Roger should have been more considerate.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It's wonderful to log on today and not have to click on nine threads I have zero interest in just so that I can see which of the discussion threads has new posts. I won't have to waste the time now. This thread shows that the chosen solution was one that most forum members supported as most people aren't interested in those threads. The moderators could have banned daily categorised postings of YouTube videos, but instead there is now a dedicated sub forum for the very few who are interested in that activity. 

There has been ample opportunity to put forward reasons for keeping the threads in the main forum, but none were provided by the two main posters of those videos. I am sure new people will come to the site and have a look in the sub forums and they will still be visible in searches etc. This should be a positive change for everyone and maybe those who left the forum will come back and more new posters will be attracted. There has been plenty of opportunity for everyone to express their views and make a case for their preferred outcome. Since no case was made to keep the threads in the main forum and there was an overwhelming majority of people who were finding the forum experience unpleasant democracy has won the day.

N.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> Your threads were ruining the TC experience for many of us, so yes I'm very happy. You and Roger should have been more considerate.


So now one from the pair has revealed that the purpose of the frenetic postings we had to endure the past years is to make their name known among the viewers, not to contribute anything substantial to the forum. What a surprise.


----------

